# Authentic Mexican?



## paulemeyers (Oct 18, 2016)

I am new to this site and am not a professional. I do, however, consider myself a competent home cook. My question concerns "authentic Mexican" recipes. I really love the dishes served at what are billed as Mexican restaurants (Not fast food junk like Taco Bell) but I am also aware that these dishes are, most likely, created to please the American palate and diverge significantly from authentic Mexican food. What I am interested in are some recipes that would be typical of dishes prepared by the Mexican people in their own homes for their own families. Suggestions?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Mexican food is just like American food, it varies greatly by region.  It is also varied according to income and ethnicity.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Buy a book... The Essential Cuisines of Mexico or The Art of Mexican Cooking by Diana Kennedy. Traditional recipes from the many regions of Mexico. These are both informative books with foolproof recipes. Kennedy was perhaps as good a historian as she was a culinarian. Depending on where you are you may need to shop around for sources of the various chiles. These are older books so get a bargain at the online book resellers. 

Rick Bayless has a number of decent books too. his older books are better than the more recent for the interest you express.


----------



## paulemeyers (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you for the response, it gives me a chance to clarify myself. I'm not looking for recipes from any specific region, ethnicity or income level. What I am seeking are recipes that could be found served in the homes of people who are born, raised and live in Mexico. The recipes can range across all of the regions, ethnicities and income levels. One restriction I would like to advance is that the recipes be kept to those ingredients which could easily be found in a Midwestern supermarket without sending me on a safari in search of exotic items like corn smut or grasshoppers. My own income level won't permit that. I want to experience authentic Mexican. Not Tex-Mex or American restaurant Mexican and especially not American fast-food Mexican. I would also like to avoid the recipes from restaurants in Mexico catering to tourists because I imagine that, like Mexican restaurants in America, the dishes served have been adjusted to suit foreign palates. Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## paulemeyers (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you. I'll look for them.


----------



## phil hall (Apr 21, 2015)

This is a great question Paul. You are correct that many of the dishes prepared in Mexican restaurants are designed around the American palate and utilize American ingredients. I love Mexican food and like you, have made it my goal to find authentic Mexican recipes.
One of the great sources I've discovered is Diana Kennedy. She has traveled Mexico for over 50 years, writing many books and articles about the different cooking styles and cuisines of the various regions.
My advice is to not be put off by the authentic ingredients that you won't be able to find in American grocery stores. Learn to substitute (Try Diane's book; My Mexican Kitchen - Techniques and Ingredients). If you can visit Mexico, don't just eat at the tourist spots. Try the street food and the market stalls.
Here's a great article to give you a place to start - Diana on Mexican Cheeses. Provecho!!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Snoop around for your local Mexican community. Even the Midwest has them! Explore the carneceria or mercado. Talk to them. If like mine, their English may be minimal or nonexistent and they may look upon you as an intruder... But don't be intimidated. Most will be selling cooked food: eat it. Don't mistake Salvadorean food for Mexican, though. Buy a variety of dried chile and get to know them. Rehydrate one of each, deseed, and have a tasting session. That will help with substitution since some chiles specified in recipes may not be available or may be identified by a different name. Enjoy... Mexican cuisine is one of the most enjoyable and can be quite affordable too.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Paul, Welcome to Cheftalk. You can find a lot of authentic Mexican food in tourist areas in Mexico. In most tourist areas it may be a short walk off the beaten path to find what you want. I also fine it in Old Town areas that have more of the Mexican population coming and going. The times I don't see it is in tourist hotel areas. Look up some Mexican food recipes you may be interested in on Youtube. I looked up a few recipes on Birria. This would be a good one to start with. The main problem may also be accessibility to ingredients. Like Brian Shaw said, check out books/recipes and youtube on Rick Bayless. He takes a real authentic approach to cooking Mexican. Most of the real world Mexican food cooked by home moms are a real simple approach to cooking and stewing. The Mexican people didn't have much money to buy the better cuts of meats. A lot of what they have is long cooking to tenderize.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

These ingredients are always on hand but know that the modern Mexican household will also have processed junk food in the cabinets and fridge.

Very few kids stay at home in the small towns and villages anymore.

Whether it is to continue school or to work as doctors nurses architects journalists (you get the idea) their world has changed along with ours.

Beans...corn in all forms..chicken..beef and pork...lard...dried chiles .... lots of whole cumin (home toasted and ground)... oregano (Mexican not Greek) ... tortillas (corn is more common than flour but really depends on who's home you are at and what is being served) .... epazote is becoming easier to find so if you should run across some buy a grab and try in your beans (a little goes a long way)...fresh fish on the coasts ...tomato..onion...carrot..potato and fresh plump jalapenos... cilantro...LOTS of fruit (again in all forms  from chunks to juiced to frozen like a Popsicle) ... did I mention lard?

Rice plays a huge role whether you are drinking (horchata is not my fave but I hear it is super refreshing) stretching the protein or having dessert (love rice pudding with lots of cinnamon and raisins) and since we are touching on the sweet side don't forget a couple of cans of sweetened condensed milk (really versatile).

Rip up a few stale (ish) corn tortillas (bite size works here) and soften in a bit of hot lard...add some eggs salt and pepper and scramble.

Serve with salsa or hot sauce along with a few tortillas (I like corn but would not turn my back on a couple of your abuelita's flour ones).

A couple of spoonfuls of refrieds made with leftovers from last nite's meal and you are good to go.

Sub out some prepped cactus for the stale tortillas (comes in a jar but advise doing your own at least once ;-) for a change.

Drooling here...

mimi

Make mole at least once in your lifetime just so you respect the amount of work involved.

m.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

mimi... you mentioned "fresh plump jalapenos" but lets not forget the many other fresh plump chiles!

... and to get your mouth watering more... how about chilaquiles: fried corn tortilla re-cooked in green or red salsa until just integrated (slightly soggy yet still with texture) and topped with queso fresco and crema. Add an egg or chicken and it transforms from breakfast to lunch.  Or how about Mollettes - refried beans smeared on telera rolls and topped with Oaxaca (or some other) cheese that has been melted. Both Mexican home meals that are cheap as can be yet delicious.

Now my mouth is drooling too!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@BrianShaw you sent me straight to comfort food land!

I have always been a carb junkie and with a dad in the oilfield we usually lived in the small towns of south Texas with more Mexican neighbors than gringos.

Until my mom put her foot down and we settled outside of San Antonio to go to "real" schools with football teams for my brothers /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif.

After school fridge spelunking at my friends homes rewarded us with little bits of this and that for homework snacks (but just as likely to open up a bag of taco Doritos and a coke as anything else ;-)

The simple at home dishes of the Mexican housewife most always keep great in the fridge and mix and match really well.

You hit on the cheese and that is an important difference as well.

Altho most everyone has some sort of cheddar or jack in the dairy drawer but a "real" Mexican cheese is so much lighter and a bit tangy while the melted cheese of TexMex is so greasy and heavy.

@ChefBillyB the hunt has been too much fun to actually pull the trigger on one.

Was kinda hoping to find something after hurricane season and am thinking mother Africa will keep spitting those disturbances out until we run up on the new season.

@PaulEMeyers great to have you here at Chef Talk!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi

A priest and a soccer mom walk into a bar....

m.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Don't forget the seafood. This is one recipe for a dish that we have had from southern California to Cabo and all the way down the coast to Guadalajara. We stopped a a little town and stopped at a street vendor and his version was very simple with just shrimp, cooked and raw.

Campechana

1 pound shrimp, cooked

1 pound seafood mix, cooked

(octopus, squid, oysters)

½ pound scallops, cooked

8 ounces raw

oysters

1 cucumber, peeled, seeds removed,

finely diced

3

green onions, finely slice

1 stalk celery, finely diced

1 quart Clamato juice

1 cup fish stock or water

¼ cup chopped cilantro

hot sauce

Avocado

Mix all ingredients except hot sauce and

Avocado

. Chill. Serve with sliced Avocado

floating on top and hot sauce to taste.


----------



## paulemeyers (Oct 18, 2016)

BrianShaw said:


> Snoop around for your local Mexican community. Even the Midwest has them! Explore the carneceria or mercado. Talk to them. If like mine, their English may be minimal or nonexistent and they may look upon you as an intruder... But don't be intimidated. Most will be selling cooked food: eat it. Don't mistake Salvadorean food for Mexican, though. Buy a variety of dried chile and get to know them. Rehydrate one of each, deseed, and have a tasting session. That will help with substitution since some chiles specified in recipes may not be available or may be identified by a different name. Enjoy... Mexican cuisine is one of the most enjoyable and can be quite affordable too.


I have tried Salvadorean food. For a short time a family of Salvadorean immigrants had a restaurant in a nearby community. It was not what I expected, but very good.I do have a pretty good working knowledge of chiles. (Actually, I'm a chile head,)


----------



## paulemeyers (Oct 18, 2016)

flipflopgirl said:


> These ingredients are always on hand but know that the modern Mexican household will also have processed junk food in the cabinets and fridge.
> 
> Very few kids stay at home in the small towns and villages anymore.
> 
> ...





flipflopgirl said:


> These ingredients are always on hand but know that the modern Mexican household will also have processed junk food in the cabinets and fridge.
> 
> Very few kids stay at home in the small towns and villages anymore.
> 
> ...





flipflopgirl said:


> These ingredients are always on hand but know that the modern Mexican household will also have processed junk food in the cabinets and fridge.
> 
> Very few kids stay at home in the small towns and villages anymore.
> 
> ...


I tried making mole once. I think I'll stick with the jars from the grocery store.


----------



## paulemeyers (Oct 18, 2016)

With cheese being mentioned, is there an American cheese that substitutes well for Mexican cheeses?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

PaulEMeyers said:


> With cheese being mentioned, is there an American cheese that substitutes well for Mexican cheeses?


Sure; its done all of the time (too often, in fact). Mozzarella (not the fresh kind, but the harder blob used for standard American pizza) is a good substitute for Oaxaca cheese. Jack is a good substitute for any cheese intended to be melted (like in a Chile Relleno). "Farmer cheese" or raw curd is a good substitute from Queso Fresco. Not a cheese, but sour cream can be substituted for crema. These are all good enough but if you can find real Mexican cheeses you'll be amazed at the subtle differences. I won't admit to this in public so don't ever ask me to repeat myself... but Kraft pre-grated "Mexican style cheese blend" makes a decent quesadilla, or compliment to a burrito filling, or topping on a taco.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

PaulEMeyers said:


> With cheese being mentioned, is there an American cheese that substitutes well for Mexican cheeses?


Sorry OT but had to slide this in....

My usual side for a skirt steak (or even beef fajitas...I don't care for the usual components that come with the order) is a simple cheese enchilada.

If you should be feeling froggy (I get this way after the first cold front) and are craving some cheesey oniony TexMex... the "deluxe" American cheese is where you should turn to fill those puppies.

Don't bother with shredding, just cut in small strips.

mimi


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

The Wal Mart's in Mexico have a huge selection of hot dogs, two whole cases.  Are hot dogs authentic?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Jimyra said:


> The Wal Mart's in Mexico have a huge selection of hot dogs, two whole cases. Are hot dogs authentic?


Not if they are on the "ethnic foods" aisle. [emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Mimi. Here's something new I learned the other night: mulitas. Ever hear of them? Flat griddled tacos. Like a quesadilla of sorts bu with taco filling. Mine had cabeza in them. Yummy but apparently one of those traditional, native, home dishes from No Mexico that I somehow never heard of. I made something like that in the past and thought I invented something new. I guess I can flatter myself and say that I simultaneously invented an old classic! Now I find that several of our local taquarias make these... If you know enough to ask!


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

I was looking on a book shelf and remembered another good book.

[h2]Complete Book of Mexican Cooking[/h2]Nov 12, 1985
by Elisabeth Ortiz


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

BrianShaw said:


> Hey Mimi. Here's something new I learned the other night: mulitas. Ever hear of them? Flat griddled tacos. Like a quesadilla of sorts bu with taco filling. Mine had cabeza in them. Yummy but apparently one of those traditional, native, home dishes from No Mexico that I somehow never heard of. I made something like that in the past and thought I invented something new. I guess I can flatter myself and say that I simultaneously invented an old classic! Now I find that several of our local taquarias make these... If you know enough to ask!


One of my favorite things about Mexican cuisine is the whole cafeteria style mix and match approach (lol way easier to point at what looks promising and take your chances than try to maneuver thru the mine field of a menu written all in Spanish ;-)

Texas has (in addition to all of the small corner stores with the huge butcher cases and food trucks that stalk the construction sites) a chain of Fiesta grocery stores with tiny lunch counters stuck off in one corner.

Close to the fruit and veg area....which, my friends, is not an accident but instead a carefully thought out part of the business model.

All day long the cooks are cruising the fresh seasonal offerings in order to replenish the soon to be empty bowls and pans with fresh and very tasty items.

If you are adventurous let whoever is working the line choose for you.

Like the skilled sushi chef these peeps know their flavor combos...you will not be disappointed.

mimi


----------



## adriyaya (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,
I grew up South West Texas and still live here. We border with Northern Mexico and so growing up my mom and grandma would make the typical food that is common in this region. Examples: Menudo - tripe and hominy in a spicy stew, Flautas - shredded beef or chicken rolled up in a corn tortilla and fried, accompanied by rice and beans, Asado - pork carnitas in a red chile sauce, Cabrito - goat cooked in various ways, Tripitas - beef intestines fried and served with corn tortillas, enchiladas - red or green, with or without chicken or beef. Chilaquiles - fried corn tortilla torn into pieces and fried and cooked in a green or red chile sauce and topped with cheese. Tortas - like a hamburger but instead of ground beef it is filled with everything from tongue to pork rinds cooked in chile. These are just a few of the dished that I grew up with. I have since learned how to prepare dished from the southern part of Mexico, my husband is from Veracruz. I have learned how to make mole, which is a chile and chocolate type sauce that has chicken in it, Enfrijoladas, which are black beans blended with chipotle chile and served with chicken and corn tortilla. These are just a few of many authentic types for Mexican food you can prepare, I would recommend watching YouTube in Spanish, there are plenty of great recipes and techniques if you want to watch an example of how some of these dishes are prepared. I hoe this helps


----------



## popbistro (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi, I just wanted to add that living here in CA we get a LOT of great mexican food. We work with many great Mexican food trucks, and have had this discussion frequently. 

The best food, regardless of origin comes from peasant food. Escargot? Menudo? Frye Bread? 

The downside and upside is the easy prep but long cooking times (like real beans). The low cost is certainly attractive in cuts of meat and the aforementioned dry beans but this is not cooking on the fly.

Braising for most proteins is the way to go, and then getting a little texture on the flat top.

Almost all of the chiles you can order dry online with free shipping at minimal cost. But 95 percent of the items you need can come from your local grocer. Hope that helps.
Any specific recipes, feel free to PM.

Best


----------



## paulemeyers (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you to all who have posted in reply. I haven't been on for quite a while due to a chain of events in the lives of my nuclear and extended families which has kept me distracted. All of the advice you have given me and the resources you have directed me to are deeply appreciated. 

Is there a "one-size-fits-all" recipe for shredded beef that works well for enchiladas, burritos and other dishes?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Ropa vieja, Chile Colorado, Chile verde.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

A crock pot a hunk of leftover roast and your fave TexMex spices.
I Like a ton of cumin and whole dried chiles instead of the powder, maybe some Mex oregano or thyme and a big pinch of garlic powder.
A splash of beef broth and chopped raw potato and onion maybe some tomato and let it sit on low until the meat is falling apart.
Fill your tortilla and then whatever add ins you want.
Raw onion, fresh tomato maybe some pico...
Cheese if you wish but one of the light tangy crumbly kind...leave the grated yellow in the fridge.
Taco Tuesday at my house .

mimi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Chorizo y papas.


----------



## Jain Daugh (Nov 28, 2017)

I grew up (circa 1950s) in what many would consider an 'international neighborhood' with a Mexican family living next door. Eating tacos was a usual for us as hamburgers. I have to say that the corn tortillas one finds now - even in a local Mexican store - are NOT as flavorful with real corn taste as years back. This is most likely due to GMO yellow dent corn having pretty much pushed all other ground corn out of the market. Plus the tortillas made today contain guar gum to help hold them together. I've yet to find a tortilla or even masa (corn flour) that has been lime treated which was the original preparation way.(lime increases nutrition and taste of corn too)

What I have done is make home made flour tortillas instead. Freshly made they are SO good and as my hubby says - makes store bought flour torts taste like paper towels! Its a messy process - flour gets all over - but making a large batch at a time is not hard and these freeze well too. Just 'pop' them apart and quickly warm for near fresh made taste. One hint that makes all the difference with the recipe I follow is - WARM water to make a soft dough. Cold or hot water changes the texture.

I'll have to look thru the Recipes section here to see if there are already some for Mexican food and if adding recipes that I have are warranted.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Since this topic strays so far off course I will add this...
I am all over @Jain Daugh and her comment re corn tortillas....they are def different and not in a good way.

Walked the #1 Grand thru cheese enchiladas yesterday and was pretty disappointed with the tortillas.
One step is to soften in a shallow frying pan of hot oil....I had to take this job out of his hands because the tongs were ripping thru the tissue tender product...I had to dip and turn by hand (only one slightly burned thumb so yay for me) before CAREFULLY lifting to the drain towel.
Have never had this happen so I s'pose will have to go straight to a private source from here on out.

Just FYI for anyone is feeling the need for the real deal TexMex cheese enchilada experience.....

Fiesta Enchilada Seasoning in the bottle (altho not affiliated, all Fiesta grocery stores stock it or you can find online).
No other brand will do, and for God's sake don't use the canned kind if you are seeking the TexMex flavors of your youth.
Every M&P place worth their salt will either make their gravy from scratch (good luck trying to get THAT recipe) or will source the Fiesta brand in huge jugs... just follow the directions on the bottle for the gravy...but stop there as that cheese mix they recommend will bog you down with a flood of grease.
Use the Kraft brand Deluxe sliced American and cut into strips...
One white onion (none of those sweet yellows as the flavor cooks out) finely diced.
Corn tortillas (I recommend buying thick and letting them go stale so MAYBE they will hold together).
Chili gravy (I always double the recipe on the bottle, just "in case")

Shallow pan of HOT oil...dip tortillas in and flip then remove to drain... you want them limp (don't let bubbles form or it will start to crisp and that my friend will be great for crispy tacos , not so much for your 'ladas) so you have to work fast.
Tip...I move the pan of oil on and off the heat source if the oil is getting too hot.

Once the tortillas have cooled (firmed up a bit and easier to work with) dump a ladle or two of gravy into the bottom of your chosen casserole dish (I use 13x9 glass lined with foil) and spread around...not too much tho you are not making lasagna.
Place the first tortilla with half hanging over the lip of your dish...lay some cheese strips down, sprinkle some onion on then roll and tuck to the side.
Repeat by using the already rolled tube of goodness as a guide.
Don't be shy, pack them tight.
Once the pan is full pour just enuf gravy over to moisten...don't get carried away tho or all your work will come out as a mushy mess.
Lay strips of cheese over the gravy and then sprinkle more onions.
I bake in a hot oven until bubbly...try not to brown the cheese.
Enjoy while still piping hot.

There you go... authentic TexMex cheese enchiladas!
I serve with a salad and homemade refried beans (if there are any leftovers in the freezer).

Merry Christmas ya'll!

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Just thought to add....
The Fiesta brand produces several stellar seasonings available to the public.
I really like their beef fajita mix and the menudo and Spanish rice mixes (also cumin and Mexican oregano) are always in my pantry...I mix and match to produce many dishes, not always TexMex.
They are not at all over priced and in a community with a large Hispanic presence the turnover is fast so always fresh.

mimi


----------



## Jain Daugh (Nov 28, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> Since this topic strays so far off course I will add this...
> I am all over @Jain Daugh and her comment re corn tortillas....they are def different and not in a good way.
> 
> Walked the #1 Grand thru cheese enchiladas yesterday and was pretty disappointed with the tortillas.
> ...


Thanks for confirming my observations mimi! The corn torts available today are the equivalent of white bread to us gringos. I'm noticing more 'soft/table style' notations on the packages at the store. They are not only taste LESS, they are indeed difficult to use in previous manner of tacos and enchiladas. Like you I preferred to cook torts in (med)hot oil to not only firm them up a bit, but it USED TO enhance a corn flavor too. Last batch of enchiladas I made turned out more like tamales - all corn torts turned to mush instead of holding fillings together individually.

I used to be able to find 'lime water' - used to process masa in the Mexican markets (central California), but now I can't even find that product online! I did find this one mention which could be used if one really wants to go to this level of ingredients -

https://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/video-making-limewater-for-soaking-corn/

The trick being to find the non -GMO corn to use.

And while we are commenting on how corn torts have changed, I will note that the size of corn torts in the store packages are generally six inches, cooking up to five inches which make tacos that are too small to hold much of anything. The torts I remember from my child and early adult times (1950s-1980s) were more like 7 or 8 inches - standard. Yes now one can buy 'grande' (larger) corn torts but the price is a ridiculous inflated one for what one gets - basically the old STANDARD size .
And those still cook up unsatisfactorily.

Am I also the last remaining person who doesn't like corn torts cooked to shattering 'crisp'?!? Packaged taco shells are more like tortilla chips than something one can happily eat a taco from. And for those with Mexican restaurants, 'warming' a RAW corn tort is NOT cooking it. (just my quirk and steam blowing)


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@Jain Daugh if you like your corn tacos on the softer side then check out my posts re puffy tacos.
If I didn't give the recipe for sure I posted a link to my go to.
Enjoy...

mimi


----------



## Jain Daugh (Nov 28, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> @Jain Daugh if you like your corn tacos on the softer side then check out my posts re puffy tacos.
> If I didn't give the recipe for sure I posted a link to my go to.
> Enjoy...
> 
> mimi


Actually I do NOT like the 'soft' tacos that are what most markets have available. I have played around with home made corn tortillas, but its near impossible to make these as thin and hang together like those that are machine made. Did look into home sized machines (NOT 'presses') but those were either too expensive to justify home purchase/storage or poorly made and a waste of $$s. Bottom line also was the fact that masa is now all GMO yellow dent corn and not lime processed.

When I do make fresh flour tortillas (for hubby, I can't eat gluten), those do 'puff' a bit as they cook. I imagine corn might as well if some fat is added to masa?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Jain Daugh said:


> Actually I do NOT like the 'soft' tacos that are what most markets have available. I have played around with home made corn tortillas, but its near impossible to make these as thin and hang together like those that are machine made. Did look into home sized machines (NOT 'presses') but those were either too expensive to justify home purchase/storage or poorly made and a waste of $$s. Bottom line also was the fact that masa is now all GMO yellow dent corn and not lime processed.
> 
> When I do make fresh flour tortillas (for hubby, I can't eat gluten), those do 'puff' a bit as they cook. I imagine corn might as well if some fat is added to masa?


I've been reading your posts with interest, mostly because it seems that we have very different experiences. Perhaps due to locale...

Down here in Southern California (Northern Mexico, it often seems) we get both bad and good tortillas. The bad are mostly the packaged ones from a factory - like Mission Brand, Ortega, etc. Those are often tasteless compared to those from a local tortillaria or Mexican market. A former friend of mine, who's family owns one of those companies, told me that they are not the same as one gets at a torillaria because they add a bit of wheat flour... to cater to the ****** taste I suppose. But I also don't know that he told the right story since I've never noticed wheat flour as an ingredient on corn tortillas.

Our corn tortillas are 5 - 6 inches in diameter. This is the corn tortilla of my youth for everything... tacos, enchiladas, tostadas, and taquitos (rolled tacos)... ranging from chain Mexican restaurants to Taco Bell. Tortillas for "street tacos" are much smaller. The street taco in our area seems associated with the influx of Mexicans from Michoacán and Puebla... which seems the most prevalent operators of our greatest Mexican greasy spoons and taco trucks.

The corn tortillas we buy from a tortillaria or made fresh in the Mexican markets are really good. Fresh and tasting of hominy corn. My only complaint is that they tend to package them warm so they sweat and the top/bottom two are wasted. But when one can buy 4.5 pounds (an 8 or 9 inch stack) for $3 or less, who cares about a few wasted. They are definitely made with corn treated with lime. Lime = cal = calcium hydroxide. Nixtamalized corn in other words. Same with Maseca brand dehydrated masa. I have no problem with GMO vs non-GMO corn and they don't divulge which one they use. But I'd sure like to know what masa you are using or have access to that does not use nixtamalized corn... that defies the very definition of corn masa.

When I make corn tortillas from masa, or "finish" the store-bought corn tortillas on the griddle, they puff due to heat not fat.


----------



## Jain Daugh (Nov 28, 2017)

brianshaw said:


> I've been reading your posts with interest, mostly because it seems that we have very different experiences. Perhaps due to locale...
> 
> Down here in Southern California (Northern Mexico, it often seems) we get both bad and good tortillas. The bad are mostly the packaged ones from a factory - like Mission Brand, Ortega, etc. Those are often tasteless compared to those from a local tortillaria or Mexican market. A former friend of mine, who's family owns one of those companies, told me that they are not the same as one gets at a torillaria because they add a bit of wheat flour... to cater to the ****** taste I suppose. But I also don't know that he told the right story since I've never noticed wheat flour as an ingredient on corn tortillas.
> 
> ...


Greeting to you Brian in 'Norte Baja'! I am at the other end of CA, just south of the Oregon border so yes, what is available here is most likely not what you have access to. I very much appreciate your feedback. I will be looking (again) more closely at the masa packages in stores here to see if those are indeed 'limed' corn or contain gums (guar/xanthan) to assist binding the tort together. I have ventured into a 'local' Mexican market to buy fresh made corn tortillas and found those to be just as 'flat' flavored as the packaged ones. So something is not what it seems. Interesting that some (wheat) flour could be added in which would make those less eatable for me (gluten free).

The torts that I remember from my childhood (1950s) had to be closer to 6 - 7" size because then one could add enough meat, onions, lettuce and cheese and bite into a decent sized tacos without having half of the filling push out the other side. That is way too much the reality of a 5 - 6" tort that cooks down to 4 1/2 - 5+" size. And yes all torts will puff up some what when cooking, my understanding is that's probably due to 'steam' (which fat release also) released from uncooked tort's ingredients.

Brian have you noticed a 'taste creep' away from original home made? I rarely find an younger, even middle aged Mexican gal who learned to cook watching her mother and/or grandmother. I often hear those I talk to say that they mothers didn't cook traditional foods from 'scratch', opting instead to buy packaged ingredients. And even ingredients are 'drifting' - finding whole cumin or (Mexican) oregano can be challenging. There used to be packages of these in most 'ethnic' foods sections, but now all I can usually find is ground.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Taste creep... not really. The commercial brands seem to have gotten better and more varied. Many offer both white and yellow corn tortillas in addition to the varying sizes. Some brands, Mission specifically, seem to have improved.

The big difference down here is access to fresh tortillas, which are the only ones I eat anymore. Even many of our chain restaurants seem to make fresh tortillas.

Americans of Mexican ancestry may be losing the cooking gene. Those who are recent immigrants certainly have not. And that’s both male and female.

P.s. the furthest north I’ve ventured is Redding... and found their Mexican food to be much different than ours. Not authentic and not to my liking. Maybe I ate at the wrong places????


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

As this thread wanders even further off course I will take this opportunity to clear the air re puffy tacos and a corn tortilla that happens to separate (and puff up) when exposed to heat.

Puffy tacos were "invented" in San Antonio and should be on every TexMex lovers bucket list...

1 pound fresh masa for tortillas or 1 1/2 cups of masa harina mixed with 1 cup warm water and left to rest, covered, for 15 minutes (see note above)

Peanut or canola oil, for frying

Kosher salt
Fill a wok or Dutch oven with 2-3 inches oil and heat to 375°F over high heat. Pull off a 2-tablespoon-sized piece of masa and form into a ball. Press dough into a thin round between two sheets of plastic in a tortilla press or roll out using a rolling pin.
Place masa disks in hot oil and let cook until it floats and puffs, about 10 seconds. Using a metal spatula carefully press middle of tortilla down to create a taco-shell shape and hold until form sets, about 10 seconds longer. Using the spatula, gently submerge one side of shell into oil and cook until crisp, 10-15 seconds. Repeat with other side. Remove shell from oil and allow to drain, then transfer to a paper towel lined sheet pan, season with salt to taste, and repeat with remaining masa.

These don't hold for very long so I suggest having all of your planned fillings prepped and ready to go.
Standards at my table are a good quality ground beef with cubed potatoes and diced onions, cooked until soft and well seasoned with salt and pepper only.
Shredded lettuce...diced tomato...shredded sharp cheddar...more diced onion and a good house made salsa.

That should cover it....
Enjoy!

mimi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Mimi. For the longest time I actually thought a puffy taco was same as a Gordita. Until I saw a documentary on San Antonio...


----------

